# R/C Battle Tanks Newport News VA



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

Stream Hobby Shop has the new VS Battle Tanks and plans to have its first battle next wed night. These battle tanks are great fun. Give us call for more info.757-591-0720. Email [email protected].
We can battle up to six tanks at once and they have a fireing range of about 22'.
No tires to where out lots of fun


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

What are Vs tanks - I just got a Tamiya tank afew weeks ago for the same reason. What size are they compared to the Tamiyas?


----------



## RUSTYK (Apr 15, 2002)

they are a little smaller and a whole lot less $109.99


----------

